# Face attack



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

I hear a lot about hormones with cockatiels but today I may have had my very first encounter. Francis has some shower time today and he didn't feel like getting wet so I didn't splash him and let him just hang out on my shoulder. As soon as I got dried off he went for my face and bit me. Didn't break skin, but hurt like the the dickens. It came so unexpected and it hurt that I winced and shook as a response. He didn't fall off my shoulder or anything, but he looked mad and sort of in an offense posture.
So I perched him on a stick got dressed and put him on my shoulder. On the way to putting him back in his cage he went at my face again. I went to put pick him up off my shoulder and he bit at my fingers. I put him in his cage and he's batting all his toys and now finally just eating and jingling his toys. What on earth could cause this flip in his nature: hormones?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Most likely. Or he was just upset about getting a bath when he didn't want one, even if he didn't get wet.

I wouldn't worry too much; it happens to the best of us. Yesterday it was a greenwing macaw for me >.<


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeckyll and Hyde Syndrome then? lol! Thanks, he's been a funky bird all night. He's giving me the dog eye too because I wouldn't let him on my shoulder while he is like this. I just put him to bed in his cage, and hope he sleeps it off. A Macaw nibble can't be too fun either!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Thankfully my boy has never really attacked me, but yes, he is definitely a Jekyll-Hyde tiel! They change their mood so quickly and sometimes have tantrums like toddlers. Like toddlers, they also forget soon though and then they are lovely again. Sometimes my tiel just doesn't know what to do. He is grumpy but then lowers his head for some scritches, then he is grumpy again, then he wants more cuddles, all within a few minutes!


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

I hear ya! This is his very first time he got so edgy. I've seen him lately get more assertive about being scritched and beak banging today so I'm thinking his hormones may be coming along with this being his first big molt since I had him. He is about 7 months old now and getting lots of new feathers. He is getting bolder too. He never used to fly to my shoulder now he does. But he has to be a good boy or he stays on my finger til then.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Ouch! JoJo did that to me when the hormones started raging...Sounds like you are doing the right things though. It will pass  Don't you love that stink eye thing?


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh my gosh...he is like a different bird overnight. ha! He is strutting across his perch now, his wings are out, he's got his eyebrows furrowed and he looks like a mini vulture! Head bobbing, banging and whacking on his toys. Meanwhile all these new dark grey feathers are growing in and he's grumpy. I guess he's growing up! I started misting him and I'm trying to keep him off of my shoulder until he settles down. How long did it take JoJo to chill out?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

It didn't take long, maybe a week or so. I would try to cover him for good 12 hour nights for that time, but he would usually start talking and ringing his bell earlier than that, so I am not sure he got any good our of it. He would strut around with heartwings too, and if I picked him up off the floor too soon, he would do the vulture thing complete with the stink eye, so I would put him back to the cage before any more grumpiness ensued. It went as quickly as it came on.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Francesca said:


> I hear a lot about hormones with cockatiels but today I may have had my very first encounter. Francis has some shower time today and he didn't feel like getting wet so I didn't splash him and let him just hang out on my shoulder. As soon as I got dried off he went for my face and bit me. Didn't break skin, but hurt like the the dickens. It came so unexpected and it hurt that I winced and shook as a response. He didn't fall off my shoulder or anything, but he looked mad and sort of in an offense posture.
> So I perched him on a stick got dressed and put him on my shoulder. On the way to putting him back in his cage he went at my face again. I went to put pick him up off my shoulder and he bit at my fingers. I put him in his cage and he's batting all his toys and now finally just eating and jingling his toys. What on earth could cause this flip in his nature: hormones?


Oh boy! Sounds like what I'm going through with Peanut - split personality! His aggression had been escalating lately and JoJo's mom gave me some great advice on how to deal with his hormones, i.e. giving him 10-12 hours of darkness. This was working great...until today...while whistling away while perched atop my lamp (which has a stainless steel lamp shade so he likes to look at himself), I put a finger out and asked him to step up so I could put him back in his cage...big mistake...he lunged at me with an open beak open and flew at my face almost like as if he was trying to attack me....ok, he was attacking me ?. Needless to say I was so surprised I just left him there to cool off...my wife ended up having to get him and put him in his cage. Within minutes of being in his cage he was pacing back and forth and calling out to me...when I go up to the cage he comes up real close and he puts up one of his feet getting ready to step up. But the problem is once he's out, and after perching on my shoulder and serenading me for about 10 min, the devil gets in him and it's as if wants nothing to do with me...he just flies away and lunges at my fingers when I ask him to step up. It's like I'm dealing with a teenager...once second the like you, and hate you the next...lol. Bummer.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

You know, I've been watching Francis pretty closely today and this new self is very different than what I've ever seen him like. I am not letting him have any mirrors or reflective toys, he seems enough full of himself right now feeling his oats. ha! I know exactly what you mean. I was so shocked he went at me the first time that he was lucky I didn't respond defensively because it came so fast and suddenly that I wasn't prepared. But now that I know what he is capable of, I'm going to be sure, like you, to respect this new side of his instinctive nature. He doesn't get on my shoulder again until he settles down. He is even going for my fingers, but I'm not backing off.

What I did today is I cleaned both of his cages and totally and completely rearranged them. I can tell he is still very snappy and hyper but I also kept him from going above my head today to perch til this calms down. He also flew to the top of my head today, and he never did that. So, I'm guessing hes is getting his hormones in bunch. Like yours, my guy also did the sweet little tweeting, but I saw his eyes giving me that dog-eye, and I knew better! He is batting all his news toys. He wants his way big time.
We'll start support group!


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

So see how he has that toy in his mouth? I got right up to his cage to take this photo and any other day he would be running to get on my finger and get out of his cage, but today, I get what Paula described as the stink-eye and he keeps gnawing on his toy. I'll give him time to get through this little molt and hormone thing.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow, he really looks like he means business...he's got that "I dare you..." look  They are like the transformers LOL !


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

He does! 
So, I tried to keep him on the low perch. Nope, he climbed out of his cage, up the bars, and all the way up to the top of the cage which then has a high tangle of manzanita branches, up to the top he goes. All the way to the pointy top branch. He NEVER was that brave ever, and never climbed out of his cage before. He stayed up there sings Andy Griffith a few times, and for the first time he flies from his perch across the room to me. I almost died. He is a new man. I want to know who came in my house and switched birds on me. :blink:


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lol...yes, a support group just may be required. Today I went to clean Peanuts cage and when I opened the cage door, he bit my finger and flew off. Seconds later he came swooping at my face, landed on my shoulder and was biting my neck. He continued this with my wife and kids...he's just lunging with an open beak at everyone. His aggression is out of control. I feel like I'm in that Alfred Hitchcock movie The Birds...lol. I followed your example and I have removed all mirrors and reflective surfaces from his cage. My lamps will be covered when/if he'll be let out of his cage. Right now he's in his cage and he's giving me the stare and making some weird sound which sounds like a crow. Not sure what I'm going to do with Peanut. Our family is not enjoying him and his behavior and I'm not sure if I'm going to be letting him out of his cage as often...if at all...I don't feel like having a flying Freddy Krueger around. Any additional tips/support is appreciated.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, maybe some of those experienced with this have some suggestions, as maybe it's a phase like JoJo's Mom said. If I start to fear him he will pick up on it. If I don't work with him, he might get stuck in the loop of - bite, get attention, go to your cage. If biting starts to get a reaction he wants he might keep doing it. I am actually now asking him to do things like 'step up' and I repeat until his feet hit my finger before I say good boy, etc. Just rewarding his good behavior. Reinforcing his success. I'll try to think up words for other things I ask him to do. I rotated all of his toys, rearranged the cage, giving him more sleep, and starting all over with training and building trust that he won't go at my face or neck again. He won't get any showers for a while, only misting. I have figured out that he gets overly stimulated sometimes too like a little toddler does when they need a nap. And it makes him more aggressive.

I've trained German Shepherds so one small thing it taught me about companion animals is to not let them get the upper hand but always reward good behavior. I think birds are smart enough to understand 'good boy' and give them a favorite treat. My guess is they will also test our resolve.


Is Peanut mature or still young? Maybe one family member has time to work with him a little bit so he can go back to being a fun bird to be around. I know how you feel!

I'll see how Francis does today. We can't hold a grudge, but it is hard not to worry about another advancing bite.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Peanut is still young - soon to be 9 months. He was...is... an amazing bird, who quickly learned to talk, whistle and sing. He was a "velcro" baby who never left my shoulder and always wanted to be with me. We were really enjoying him as a pet and our friends and family were impressed with his training and social behavior. I guess that's why his recent aggressive behavior is so suprising. I'm not giving up on him, but I have to admit I'm a little bummed...and I totally agree with you, I don't want him to think he's getting the desired reaction to his biting, nor do I want him feel he has the upper hand...just not sure how to approach this yet. On a positive note, I did leave him out of the cage twice today and in both instances he stepped up with no biting and was perched on my shoulder for the majority of the time without incident...he even enjoyed a misting bath. Felt like the old days...lol. I just acted like we were cool and that his nasty behavior earlier that morning was not personal...hope it continues to work.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

That is great! I admit that Francis is doing much better today. I made an effort to say "step up" each time I wanted him to move from my shoulder to my finger, and then praised him highly today for every great thing he did. He was on my daughter's shoulder and I put my finger out to him and asked him to step up. He didn't. So I said it a few more times and held my finger there, and he bowed for a scritch and I ignored it. Said step up again and after three requests...he stepped up with no biting. I praised him wildly again. I wonder if they test us in their own way like children, and if reinforcing the boundaries with praise isn't such a bad thing. He is much calmer today and I bet your Peanut will be too. Especially when he has experienced love and kindness from you, which he has.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Awesome...sounds like you're making progress with Francis. One thing I may have failed to mention in my previous posts is a correlation I've noticed between Peanuts behavior and the time of day/location; specifically, Peanut is more aggressive in the morning and before bedtime (if he's out of the cage and I'm trying to put him in for the night) and around mirrors/reflective surfaces. I've stopped reacting to his biting and nasty behavior and I can already see a difference. The only thing that I need to figure out is how to get him back to his cage without all the drama...he used to go in consistently with no issues, but now it's a hit or miss...going to have to keep reading up on this...I'll start using the praise/treat combo...wish me luck and let me know how it's going with Francis!


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Things are better and he is a lot calmer, no more biting so far either. I'm still wary of him but trying very hard not to show it too. His mood is much more chipper and less paranoid. He does seem to really understand praise now that I'm paying attention to his responses. 
Maybe Peanut would like a special food when he goes in at night or coming out in the morning? Something he only gets at that time that he can watch you get ready for him? In the morning I get Francis sprouts while he watches and if he is very sweet he gets a cheerio. Does Peanut have a favorite treat or food? Is his cage in a quiet place at night maybe with a light cover Good luck! It will get better.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ah...great idea. I will implement the special treat at night as I'm usually in a rush to get to work in the morning and only have time to clean and refill his food and water bowls...he's also more aggressive at night. Peanut really likes kale, but I usually give him some in the morning...perhaps I'll switch it up, or make it a really special treat...like millet. Maybe I'll try Cheerios. One thing I can say is that he's a lot calmer today...no biting or face attacks!! But he was a little snippy with my daughter when she tried to get him away from the living room which has a mirrored table (what is it with mirrors??) Small victory!! Another thing I'm going to try is to not wait until it's his bedtime to put him back in the cage...I'll try an hour earlier...this way he won't be in full nasty mode...hopefully anyway...lol. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Ah! Maybe the mirror is escalating a bad mood. When he is feeling social maybe he likes it and sings to it, and when he is not happy, he might think it's another bird and he doesn't like it as much now that he is maturing. Maybe he is getting very attached to it too. Sounds like you have good plans. Just watch for giving him just a Cheerio here and there because I hear they are high in zinc, I think that is what it is, so you have to give them sparingly.
I slowed way down with my movements, and asking for behaviors and giving him time to respond, and he seems so much calmer and back to his old self for now. I am glad! We love their sweet side best!


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

He definitely likes mirrors...he sings and talks to his reflection...and is very attached to my lamps which have reflective surface shades. When anyone approaches him when he is on the lamp, he lunges open beaked with his head lowered and wings up. So I said I'd let you know how bedtime went yesterday...needless to say it was a disaster...lol. He just did did not want to go back in his cage. I tried using a treat and he completely ignored it...I tried using a stick to have him step up and he just flew away. At one point when I stopped to let him cool off, he flew to my shoulder bit my ear lobe and neck and flew away. I could even hear him hissing. So much for the progress. It was ridiculous the amount of time it took it took to get him back in his cage...eventually it was after whistling his favorite song for what seemed like forever and coaxing him with a piece of broccoli that he went back in. At this point, I'm reluctant to even let him out. I read on-line from a "bird expert" that I should clip his wings so that he doesn't have the flight ability he does now which would make him more dependent on me...seriously considering it.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Not being an expert, by any means at all, I honestly thought that same thing too as to doing the clipping. Like I said, I'm not an expert, but have always had little kids around my birds and animals and I put the kids' safety first. For my parakeets, I had to keep them clipped to keep the kids safe for handling the birds especially. And in the end the birds had a lot of interaction with humans because of it, and they got out of their cage all time and hung out on the perches and they were happy.
There may be many bird owners who think differently, but I personally put people's safety first and usually that works out to be best for the birdies too.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

I was going to mention that some people do a lot of training and behavioral interventions. If you are into that I bet someone here could give you some ideas for training methods? Francis is doing much much better. He is not fully flighted though. He can go short distances but he is like Peanut was. He likes to stick with me mostly. I don't let him in the shower anymore, I realized he gets funky after that.


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

I completely agree - safety first...for both sides. I am strongly considering clipping his wings, but I've noticed he's not as crazy like before when flying around, doing his dive bombs and whipping around the house. Yesterday was a good day, he spent a lot of time on my shoulder and there was no biting or aggression...he even went back in his cage without any drama. I've been reading a lot on this, and target training seems to be a successful method to reduce aggression and biting. I am hoping though it's just a hormonal phase. However, if anyone has any tips or suggestions, send them my way! Thanks Francesca for your help and insight.


----------



## Odin (Feb 18, 2015)

I am kind of going through the same thing with Odin, Here is my new thread.
My sweet bird has turned into a maniac!
Hello,
This is my first post here, but I have been doing a lot of reading. What a great forum. My question is about my 14 month old tiel Odin, and the addition of a new tiel.
When I finally introduced the new tiel (Loki) to Odin, they seemed to really be ok. Loki followed Odin around on the floor and all was well. Until Odin decided that he didn't want me around Loki. 
He attacked me numerous times to the point where I had to put him away and only have baby Loki out.
Odin, since we got him in December has been nothing but kind, sweet, loving and never mean. He drew blood on my arm, hand and ear. I am so disturbed by this! Clearly he feels he is protecting the new tiel, but how the heck will I enjoy these two if Odin is making shreddies out of me?
Thank you in advance.
Chantal
Odin & Loki


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

My Rocky can be a bit aggressive like some of the other birds mentioned here at times. I just ignore it and keep doing what I was doing. He gets over it. For a while he was getting very aggressive with a toy in his cage, and his out of cage behaviour was reflecting this, so I removed the toy. It had a slightly reflective surface, but I have known him to show the same behaviour to non-shiny toys too.

As for wing clipping, I'm not a huge fan. If you get a minor clip the bird can still fly quite easily anyway, just not always in a straight line, and it may struggle to land safely. Get a harsher clip and the wing can take over a year to grow back (Rocky had a harsh clip when I got him, so I'm going by experience here) and the bird will still try to fly. It just means the bird can't fly far, or land, and can result in injuries. I'm not saying don't do it, I just personally don't see any benefit to it. 


Chantal - in your case it might be worth separating the birds and giving them each some alone time with you so that they don't feel any need for jealousy or to protect each other. Good luck!


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Right there with you all with my male Ringo. It's like he's on the knifes edge. 70% of the time loves playing and he has not attacked my face or anything - but does do that heart wing with head down. Today he would not 'step up' from my shoulder to go back into his cage after being a little rascal - kept biting my fingers but I just persisted. I won he lost. 

It's hard not pulling one's fingers away from a nipping teal but I'm determined to break him of this lashing out mood. For sure he is hormonal so he has his 'naughty corner' on the perch. He knows he's in trouble but I guess it is just time and hopefully he'll grow out of it. They get a good solid 12 to 13 hours covered which is helping I guess. It is very frustrating! Especially as previously among other parrots I had a big red tailed black cockatoo who would NEVER bite - ever. He was SO gentle. You could put your fingers in his beak and he was just a sweetie - yet with his beak could easily do real damage - but never ever did.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Things with Francis are a little better, but I am more aware now of this new side to him. I am getting a little better at reading his body language before he bites, and I know that he will try to get his way and use his beak to bite to let me know things like: I don't want to go in my cage, I don't want to perch on that stick, I don't want to get off of your shoulder, or I am in a feisty mood right now so you better give me a scritch instead of asking me to do what you want! So it would be interesting to learn if this phase is a phase or if older tiels do this too. Francis is going through his first big molt at 7 months old.
Francis wants his way, and the biting is not light biting as when he was younger. My only 'fear' of him is keeping him on my shoulder when I am not 100% focused on him. If I am not, he will either hop to my chest for a freindly scritch or he will stay on my shoulder and might bite my cheek. I guess I'll see if it changes by not giving him my shoulder for his perch unless it's a special treat. For now, I'm watching for the signs!


----------

